# Firefox: "Gah. Your tab just crashed."



## hruodr (Aug 31, 2017)

Since the last updates, I get after a while using firefox  continously the above message, and www/firefox gets unusable.

The "solution": save bookmars, delete ".mozila" directory, and reconfigure www/firefox (a lot of work for disabling wonderful "features").

Is this bug not also a security hole?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2017)

hruodr said:


> Is this bug not also a security hole?


Not every bug is automatically a security issue. And from the information you provided it's not clear if it's even a bug at all. It could be an issue due to missing or incorrect dependencies. Or a buggy/broken Firefox add-on.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 31, 2017)

The only add-on I installed is a dictionary.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2017)

Does it happen with certain websites or does it appear to be random?


----------



## pboehmer (Aug 31, 2017)

For what it's worth, I ran into the same problem and figured it was a dependency issue as well (I have no plugins installed).  I do ports from source, so running `portmaster -f firefox` seems to fix the tab crashing issue.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 31, 2017)

With all websites. Firefox turns unusable. But this time became again usable without reconfiguration (i.e. deleting .mozilla). At random. BTW. I still use packages and not ports.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 31, 2017)

You mentioned 'last updates', was that for the OS or for your packages or both?


----------



## hruodr (Aug 31, 2017)

I think, I had also the problem with FreeBSD 11.0, but I dont remember. I just got the error again, I get in xterm the message:

```
###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x280080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv


###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x280080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv


###!!! [Parent][MessageChannel] Error: (msgtype=0x280080,name=PBrowser::Msg_Destroy) Channel error: cannot send/recv
```


----------



## cpm@ (Sep 2, 2017)

It looks like your problem is related to the following bug.

Please, can you confirm that it is the same problem?


----------

